# Iraqi Sherman tank



## comiso90 (Mar 12, 2007)

DefendAmerica News - Article

FORWARD OPERATING BASE RAIDER, TIKRIT, Iraq, Jan. 11, 2004 – Standing at the main gate of Forward Operating Base Raider, a World War II Sherman tank, captured and restored by soldiers of the 1st Brigade Combat Team, keeps a constant vigil.

The tank was found along a main highway, at the beginning of the war, near Forward Operating Base Speicher at an abandoned Iraqi armored vehicle school.

By the order of Col. James Hickey, commanding officer for 1st Brigade Combat Team, 4th Infantry Division, the vintage Sherman tank was loaded onto a heavy equipment transport trailer and taken to Forward Operating Base Raider, where it was restored by mechanics from the 4th Forward Support Battalion.

“To the Iraqis, it was a symbol of superiority over our armor based on what they thought America had,” said Capt. Andy Sanchez, commander for 1st Brigade Headquarters and Headquarter Company, 4th Infantry Division.

To have a piece of American equipment proved their dominance, added the native of Corpus Christi, Texas.


The Sherman tank was in good condition. The most notable damage was in the tracks. According to Sanchez, the mechanics welded a steel plate to the corroded tracks to compensate for the damage.

The M4-A3HVSS Sherman tank was one of the most widely produced in its time, said Sanchez, who has a mechanized infantry background.

Its weapon systems consist of a 105-millimeter cannon, two .30-caliber machine-guns and a U.S.-made, .50-caliber machine-gun, which was captured separately from the Iraqi Army, and later mounted atop the turret.

When the 4th Infantry Division redeploys later this year, the tank will most likely be taken back to be displayed at a museum at Fort Hood, Texas, said Sanchez.

With its pristine hull, original engine and full compliment of weapons, the vintage Sherman is an eloquent symbol of pride for the soldiers of the brigade.

“To us it symbolizes taking back what rightly belongs to us – repatriating our equipment, if you will,” Sanchez said.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2007)

Camp Speicher....

Spent 14 months in that **** hole.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 12, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Camp Speicher....
> 
> Spent 14 months in that **** hole.



Let me guess... tons of hot chicks, cheap cold beer with an ocean view?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2007)

How did you guess?


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 12, 2007)

thank you for your sacrifice


----------



## mkloby (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice article. Good post comiso.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 14, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Nice article. Good post comiso.



thanks


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 18, 2007)

i was expecting this to be a story of how the Iraqi army was still using the Sherman in comabt because they were so short on equiptment!


----------



## mkloby (Mar 22, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i was expecting this to be a story of how the Iraqi army was still using the Sherman in comabt because they were so short on equiptment!



They would soak up hellfires, tows, and 120mm rounds just the same as that russian crap they used.


----------



## crazyislockedout! (Mar 28, 2007)

Vintage Shermans soaking up just about anything explosive makes me cringe at the waste


----------



## R-2800 (Mar 29, 2007)

wow that is cool that it survived so long in Iraq


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2007)

Shermans may not have been the best armoured or best armed tanks of WW2 but they were robust and built to last.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 29, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Shermans may not have been the best armoured or best armed tanks of WW2 but they were robust and built to last.



One of the beauties of the design. Very mechanically sound.


----------



## MacArther (Mar 30, 2007)

Great to see an old veteran returning from being captured for so long (so to speak).


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 30, 2007)

the 105mm cannon almost looks like a TOW launcher


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 10, 2007)

Wonder whether you could load TOW missiles with a wing-flip delay in there... Might have been a good experiment. I know that they unearthed whole MiG-29 Fulcrums and MiG-17 Frescos out of the sand. I think there was an article somewhere on this site with the pictures of that....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2007)

They unearthed Mig-25 Foxbats...

One was found at my camp which was an Iraqi Airforce Base that we captured.


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep, makes you wonder how big his airforce is and why they were never used...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2007)

He (His) does not have an airforce anymore.

The Iraqi Airforce was not used because it would have been destroyed as soon at it took to the sky.


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 22, 2007)

Okay, but still I don't think we have found everything. As for being destroyed very easily if Sadam had Mig-25 Foxbats those things were always going to be hard to catch... Mach 3 after all is a very fast top speed. Perhaps Sadam didn't have any missiles for them though and that is why they got buried...


----------



## mkloby (Apr 22, 2007)

HealzDevo said:


> Okay, but still I don't think we have found everything. As for being destroyed very easily if Sadam had Mig-25 Foxbats those things were always going to be hard to catch... Mach 3 after all is a very fast top speed. Perhaps Sadam didn't have any missiles for them though and that is why they got buried...



It still ain't going to outrun AMRAAM  MiG-25's would not stand a chance. Listen to Adler.


----------



## HealzDevo (Apr 22, 2007)

Why what speed does AMRAAM travel at?


----------



## machine shop tom (Apr 23, 2007)

Didn't the Israelis modify their Shermans with 105mm main guns? Perhaps the one being discussed here origitated in Israel? Seems more likely that a 100mm Soviet gun would have been used if it was an Arab conversion.

tom


----------



## MacArther (Apr 23, 2007)

Completely different gun types. The Israeli 105mm guns were actual tank guns, the one seen on this Sherman is a 105mm tank howitzer if memory serves. The Israeli has a much longer barrel, and was an aftermarket upgrade, the 105mm seen on this Sherman is standard equipment for the model (close support). Also, I *really* doubt that the Soviets would have anything to do with an American tank after World War Two and before the end of the Cold War, so the 100mm Soviet gun seems highly unlikely.


----------



## machine shop tom (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep, I forgot that some Shermans were equipped with 105mm howitzers. Duh.

tom


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2007)

HealzDevo said:


> Why what speed does AMRAAM travel at?



Function Medium-range, air-to-air tactical missile 
Manufacturer Hughes/Raytheon 
Unit cost $386,000 (2003); $299,000 (price for Lot 12 contract in April 1998; the previous price in Lot 11 was $340,000 each) 
Entered service September 1991 
General characteristics 
Engine High-performance directed rocket motor 
Launch mass 335 lb (152 kg) 
Length 12 ft (3.66 m) 
Diameter 7 in (178 mm) 
Wingspan 20.7 in (526 mm) (AIM-120A/B) 
*Speed Mach 4* 
Range AIM-120A/B: 75 km (45 mi) 
AIM-120C-5: 105 km (65 mi)

AIM-120D: >180km (112 mi) 
Warhead High explosive blast-fragmentation 
AIM-120A/B: 50 pounds (23 kg) WDU-33/B blast-fragmentation

AIM-120C-5: 40 pounds (18 kg) WDU-41/B blast-fragmentation 
Guidance INS, active radar 
Launch platform Aircraft: 
AV-8B+ Harrier II 
BAE Sea Harrier 
Eurofighter Typhoon 
F-4 Phantom II 
F-14 Tomcat 
F-15 Eagle 
F-15E Strike Eagle 
F-16 
F/A-18 Hornet 
F/A-18E/F Super Hornet 
F-22 Raptor 
F-5S/T 
Panavia Tornado 
JAS 39 Gripen 
Saab Viggen
Surface launched: 
NASAMS


----------

